# Whippets?



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle has whippets! You should send her a private message! I met her whippets during a visit earlier this summer - they are fantastic dogs!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love whippets, but I am surrounded by fields with rabbits in them, so decided they would not be a sensible choice for me.

When they run, they RUN! I think they really need a large, enclosed safe field or two to exercise happily.

On trainability - well, they may be small, but they are still a hound! There are fairly frequent "lost dog" reports here of whippets that have run off chasing something.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I love whippets.
They're such sweet dogs.
I haven't met a horrible one yet, and pretty much all of them were very calm and easy going.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you would like to send me an email my addressis [email protected]

I have had three Whippets in my lifetime, two who live with me now, and I will never be without one. They are sensitive, sweet souls who love kids, are great with other dogs and are absolutely lovely to live with. There is no same sex agression- we have two females and three males living in our home and everyone gets along beautifully They love and enjoy exercise, but do not require it. They are basically couch potatotes and would just as soon be curled up on your nice warm lap as running chasing a lure.

All three of my Whippets have been crazy about all kids. When they look out the front window and see a child getting out of a car in our driveway, they act like a kid on Christmas morning. There has never been a threat of nipping or trying to dominate. Our first boy was five when our first Grandson was born, and I had some concerns about how he would react to a baby. They came and stayed here for two weeks after the baby arrived, and Asia adored that child. He would lay on the couch with his chin resting on Everett's feet, as though he was guarding him. They remained best buddies until Asia died at seven.

Their lack of grooming needs is a really nice counter to the work the Poos require. Nails trimmed and a quick bath once a month are all they need. Fifteen minutes tops. Woohoo!!!!

There are very little inherent disorders in Whippets. Torsion can be an issue in some lines and eyes as well. 

They are buggers to train. Not housebreak...that was easy. But to train them to do things...well, they are a tad hard headed, and do the things you ask in slow motion, reminding you that when it comes right down to it, if they do not want to do something, it will not get done. But they are not untrainable, just a challenge. And all of their good points certainly make that bearable.

I would be happy to give you some wonderful breeders info if you'd like. I would highly recommend a Whippet to anyone, particularly someone with another breed that reqquires the amount of grooming a Poodle needs. Best of luck to you in choosing the right breed for you.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I adore Whippets and Greyhounds. There are two whippets that come to the dog park on occasion and it is SO awesome to watch them run. They are really beautiful dogs. I plan to own a whippet and a greyhound one day.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I loooove whippets and greyhounds too, beautiful, sweet dogs. I'd recommend them over cockers and shih tzus any day as the viewpoint of a groomer.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you all for the replies, they are very informative.

They do sound like a dog I could own 

And can live with Pompadour, he is a bit shy around dominant dogs he is still very young and being a toy, most of the dogs he sees are bigger than him, so my handler has being helping us in that issue.

We have made a great progress on that he is a lot better than before. 

If I get a whippet I plan to show him/ her also, I love dog shows. 

Is nice to know they don't need too mush exercise, I have a hearth condition so I can't make too mush effort.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Me too. I love whippets. I think there was one in Best in Show in either Westminster or Crufts - can't remember. I was hoping it would win. Don't know anything about them though.


----------

